# Visa requirements



## NickW (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi there,

I have a question regarding visas to enter Malaysia. Sorry that the message is long. I hope someone will read it and be able to help......................

I am a UK citizen who is in the position that my girlfriend has taken a job in Malaysia and has been working there since august 2013. She has all the appropriate paperwork. However, I do not have a registered job out there so have no work visa. We have been getting round this by me doing 'visa runs', i.e. I have been coming in on a tourist visa and exiting the country before the 3 months is up for a bit and then coming back into the country. Unfortunately when I last exited the country on 13th December the officer at the point of exit of the country who looked at my passport didn't seem to like this and wrote 'must apply for proper visa' across the stamp. I presume this means that I will get turned around if I try to come back into Malaysia on a tourist visa so I am now stranded in the UK!! 

The only option we can see to get round this is to get married asap. A 'shot gun wedding' which we hadn't planned on but we don't know what else to do. My question is therefore:

1) Has anyone done this and managed to get a dependent visa immediately after, as we are concerned as to whether even if we have a marriage certificate and apply straight away the Malay authorities might reject this on the basis that they think we have only got married in order to obtain a dependent visa.
2) Has anyone had this problem with being told that they can't just use a tourist visa to enter when using the 'visa-run' approach, and how have they tackled it (I was going to get a new passport so that the exit stamp with the offending text did not appear, but I guess this is quite risky as they probably have this logged on file).

Any help on this would be brilliant as I am stuck in the uk while my girlfriend is over there!! many thanks, Nick


----------



## rabbitone (Jan 18, 2014)

*visa problem*

Hello Nick, my name is James and my problem is similar but maybe it will help.I,m a US citizen and my fiancé is Filipina and I was told to try a social visa which would allow me to stay 90 days, then leave the country and come back apply for another 90 days, but I don't don't know the cost of this kind of visa or the requirements. I was also told that my Filipina fiancé can stay only 30 days. I hope I can get some straight up answers on this matter because we would like to relocate to somewhere in Malaysia, just don't know where since my income is only $3000 US each month and I am disabled due to severe back problems. Right now we both live in the Philippines. Thanx and I hope this helps for you.


----------



## NickW (Jan 13, 2014)

*Visa Info*

Hi James,

thanks for your help - useful information

Hope you manage to sort your situation out.

Nick


----------



## rabbitone (Jan 18, 2014)

*Visa Questions*

Hello NickW, As a US citizen, I think I can stay 90 days but my fiance, being a filipina, I,m learning she can only stay for 30 days. Do you know how I can verify this?
What part of Malaysia do you live and when I have more questions, can I contact you for some possible answers?


----------



## CC Gurney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi Nick, 

What was your entering point if I may ask? I know too many people who have been doing this for years and years without problems.....

Greetings 
CC


----------



## rabbitone (Jan 18, 2014)

*newbie*

Hello CC Gurnee, In your reply you said many westerners were doing the 90 day thing for many years with no problems which answers part of the question but my fiance is Filipina which to my understanding, she has to exit every 30 days. Will that change after we are married? Can she do the 30 day in and out for years with no problem? I,m very new at this so please have patience with me.
I have so many questions, mainly about healthcare because I have no insurance and cant afford too much on a social security income. I have severe back problems that limits my walking on a daily basis. My doctor here has me on morphine and I worry that will be a problem with immigration even when I have the papers from my doctor stating its necessary I have this medication with me at all times. How can I invite you as a friend to exchange info--- that is if its ok with you. I dont even know if I am allowed to give you my email. Thanx. James


----------



## CC Gurney (Jan 26, 2014)

rabbitone said:


> Hello CC Gurnee, In your reply you said many westerners were doing the 90 day thing for many years with no problems which answers part of the question but my fiance is Filipina which to my understanding, she has to exit every 30 days. Will that change after we are married? Can she do the 30 day in and out for years with no problem? I,m very new at this so please have patience with me.
> I have so many questions, mainly about healthcare because I have no insurance and cant afford too much on a social security income. I have severe back problems that limits my walking on a daily basis. My doctor here has me on morphine and I worry that will be a problem with immigration even when I have the papers from my doctor stating its necessary I have this medication with me at all times. How can I invite you as a friend to exchange info--- that is if its ok with you. I dont even know if I am allowed to give you my email. Thanx. James


Hi, I'm a newbie on this forum too though! I have no idea how we can accomplish a direct link between us. If your back is a big problem, you will definitely not be able to get insurance for it here..... About the "after married" situation, I will try and find out from somebody who knows about this kind of thing 

I used to be on morphine for my back, back when, but, thank the lord, I'm fine now!


----------



## rabbitone1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanx CC Gurney, from james. When I got your private message, I had to join something and I think its another type of forum. I added you as a contact. I also had to use rabbitone1. We cant keep in contact by email, but I wonder if using skype is allowed? I,m shadow19565 on that. I dont want to break any rules but how are we to exchange info?


----------



## rabbitone1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello NickW, this is James. Theres got to be a way to contact each other but they dont allow email. I wonder if they allow phone numbers or better yet, skype. Also You and another guy I,m talking with need to post more so your allowed to send and get private messages----just a suggestion. Thanx


----------



## rabbitone1 (Jan 28, 2014)

*newbie*



rabbitone1 said:


> Hello NickW, this is James. Theres got to be a way to contact each other but they dont allow email. I wonder if they allow phone numbers or better yet, skype. Also You and another guy I,m talking with need to post more so your allowed to send and get private messages----just a suggestion. Thanx


I just noticed I,m down to only 2 posts when I had 12 post before. I must be on something different. I,m soooooo confused!!!!


----------



## CC Gurney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi James,

Have sent you a message through Skype

CC Gurney


----------



## rabbitone1 (Jan 28, 2014)

*newbie*



CC Gurney said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Have sent you a message through Skype
> 
> CC Gurney


Hello, This is James, just got your message today, Feb 1. What is your skype name so I can invite you. I cannot find your message. Mine is shadow19565. Please try again. Thanx


----------



## rabbitone1 (Jan 28, 2014)

NickW said:


> Hi James,
> 
> thanks for your help - useful information
> 
> ...


Hello NickW, do you have skype? its free. Please invite me or I can invite you If you give me your skype name. Mine is shadow19565.Thanx


----------



## CC Gurney (Jan 26, 2014)

lgsonic


----------



## veriya (May 24, 2012)

*tip*

the only work around is registering your self a company and get a business/professional visa.
there are alot of companies that help you with this.
advantages:
-you get 2 year visa initially (which you can extend again when it expires)
-you can get dependency for your wife /children.

having a company registered doesnt mean you have to become a business man, depending on your area of work you could use that company for freelance work.

disadvantages:
-you do have to do some sort of business transections to prove to the government that you are a business
-not knowing the rules of running a company (eg: the taxes), but this can be handed over to the company which will help you to register your company.


----------



## rabbitone1 (Jan 28, 2014)

veriya said:


> the only work around is registering your self a company and get a business/professional visa.
> there are alot of companies that help you with this.
> advantages:
> -you get 2 year visa initially (which you can extend again when it expires)
> ...


Thanx Veriya, This info is for my fiance who is filipina. Im a US citizen but disabled.


----------



## Matteo_ (Jul 12, 2014)

veriya said:


> the only work around is registering your self a company and get a business/professional visa.
> there are alot of companies that help you with this.
> advantages:
> -you get 2 year visa initially (which you can extend again when it expires)
> ...


Hi Veriya,
Which kind of comanies help you to get a business Visa? I am really interested because I will move to Kuala Lumpur with my girfriend but we are really worried about get a Visa for her (I have a working Visa from the Company I work for). We really don't know how to face this problem.


----------



## RAKA1 (Nov 12, 2013)

*professional visa*



NickW said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a question regarding visas to enter Malaysia. Sorry that the message is long. I hope someone will read it and be able to help......................
> 
> ...


professional visa is the only option in your circumstances.


----------



## RAKA1 (Nov 12, 2013)

veriya said:


> the only work around is registering your self a company and get a business/professional visa.
> there are alot of companies that help you with this.
> advantages:
> -you get 2 year visa initially (which you can extend again when it expires)
> ...


i agree with u


----------



## RAKA1 (Nov 12, 2013)

rabbitone said:


> Hello Nick, my name is James and my problem is similar but maybe it will help.I,m a US citizen and my fiancé is Filipina and I was told to try a social visa which would allow me to stay 90 days, then leave the country and come back apply for another 90 days, but I don't don't know the cost of this kind of visa or the requirements. I was also told that my Filipina fiancé can stay only 30 days. I hope I can get some straight up answers on this matter because we would like to relocate to somewhere in Malaysia, just don't know where since my income is only $3000 US each month and I am disabled due to severe back problems. Right now we both live in the Philippines. Thanx and I hope this helps for you.


social visa is just a temporary option, which wont last much.
u must need professional dependent visa to live longer period without traveling.


----------

